# Roof Shoveling - Great Way To Make Quick Cash



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

I live in Maine and we do a lot of roof shoveling, although I don't really like shoveling snow, but it's a great way to generate cash in the winter months....Happy New Year 2016 :thumbup:


----------



## warm stuff (Sep 24, 2015)

We've found a good way to build on that is to install heat tracing cables as well. Offers a great way to keep clients coming in year round. 

Kyle
www.warmquest.com


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

Another reason roof snow removal is so important is that it's a good idea to keep all that excess weight off your roof.


----------



## yawsee (Nov 28, 2015)

Just make sure that you do not damage the roofing material shoveling the snow off. Weeks can pass before the thaw and suddenly a roof leak

Jay

www.bcroof101.ca


----------



## daviddeschaine (May 26, 2010)

*Install Heat Tracing Cables*

*YES...* "Quick Install and Quick Cash"



warm stuff said:


> We've found a good way to build on that is to install heat tracing cables as well. Offers a great way to keep clients coming in year round.
> 
> Kyle
> www.warmquest.com


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here in Minnesota we are finally starting to get some snow removal calls, been a long slow Winter! We run a few snow removal crews and a few ice dam steaming crews but so far this year just warm weather. 

We stopped "advertising" on Angie's list heat cable installation due a bad review a couple years ago. Even the best heat cables on the market are not effective in extreme cold conditions. Had a customer who paid $4,500 in heat cables and the company who did the install said they only work to 20 degrees. We've put on dozens and all but one has been effective even during the worse Winters. After seeing the New England area first hand last Winter tell potential customers that heat cables can help prevent ice dam leaks they are not a 100% guarantee. 

Have seen several times roof raking cause ice dams as well. The stop/start point is the spot where ice can form. 

Anybody see much for ice dams across the nation? Have 5 machines ready to work!!!


----------

